# OCX einbinden?



## flashgod (19. Juli 2002)

Also ich hab mal eine Frage (wie in letzter zeit so häufig  )

Wie kann ich eine OCX einbinden? 
Oder anderst gesagt einbinden kann ichs auch aber 
wie kann ich so sozusagen mit dem Programm verwurzeln also das
sie nicht mehr auserhalb des programms benötigt wird.

kleines Beispiel
ich binde eine OCX ein arbeite mit dieser und will das Programm auf einen PC ausführen der diese nicht hat. nun will ich die ocx sozusagen in die EXE mit ein Kompiliern. 

Geht das Überhaupt?

Danke


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Juli 2002)

richtig in dein programm eincompilieren kannst du die gar nicht. wenn du in deinem programm eine objektbibliothek einbindest, dann hast du nur einen verweis auf diese datei.
damit dein programm auf anderen computern auch laufen kann, müssen alle bibliotheken auf dem anderen computer auch vorhanden sein. du kannst also entweder mit dem "paket- und weitergabe-assistent" ein setup erstellen, dass alle laufzeit-dateien einbindet, oder du kopierst die dateien selber auf den zielcomputer.


----------



## flashgod (19. Juli 2002)

hmmmm
schade
ich hab so einen Programm geschrieben das die MSwinsck.ocx benützt
klappt auch wunderbar
aber leider nur unter Win ME und weiter
aber nicht unter W2k da dieses Steuerelement nicht verfügbar 
nur eine winsock.dll 

jetz muss ich da immer die ocx mitliefern ;(


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Juli 2002)

die eingebundenen steuerelemente und bibliotheken musst du unter visual basic aber immer mitliefern. das hat vb einfach so an sich, dass man für jedes noch so kleine programm immer erstmal 3mb verweise installieren muss...


----------



## Celvin (20. Juli 2002)

Es gibt allerdings ein Programm namens "BitArts Fusion", was erlaubt, zur Laufzeit benötigte Dateien mit der EXE zu "verschmelzen"...Wenn man das mit den kompletten Runtimes macht, ist das natürlich totales Blech, weil jede Datei dann 3MB groß ist, anstatt die Runtime nur 1x für alle Programme zu installieren...allerdings lohnt sich das evtl. für kleinere ActiveX-Komponenten...

Btw, das Winsock-Steuerelement von VB ist so ziemlich der größte Mist, den es gibt. Es bietet nicht mal Zugriff auf ein Drittel der WinSock - API. Es gibt eine *wesentlich* bessere Alternative (*Freeware*) von http://www.catalyst.com ,die da heißt: "SocketWrench" (nicht SocketTools, das ist nicht Freeware). Und keine Panik, es ist genauso einfach...


----------



## flashgod (20. Juli 2002)

ich hab es mal mit einem OLE versucht
das Steuerelement eingebunden
und anschließend mit der "SaveToFile - Methode" auf die platte geschmissen.

Nun aber das Problem wenn ich das Steuerelement registrieren will
kommt ein fehler.

Weis jemand wieso?
Gibt es irgend etwas was man bei einem OLE beachten muss?
bzw Wie etwas in einem OLE gespeichert wird?

Danke für weitere Tips


----------

